
'Goliath Is Winning': The Biggest U.S. Banks Are Set to Automate Away 200K Jobs - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/goliath-is-winning-the-biggest-u-s-banks-are-set-to-a-1838740347
======
nabdab
We have got to stop framing companies as evil for improving efficiency. No one
is handing out medals to farmers who refuse to use tractors or programmers
working on punchcard mainframes for “bravely increasing employment through
inefficiency!”.

If we move into an era of problems due to low employment it’s the politicians
that need to fix it, and not by attacking companies who are using the tools at
their disposal to reduce costs.

~~~
speedplane
This is not a new issue, remember the Luddites revolted against the mechanical
loom. As long as technology displaces old jobs, there will be many that latch
onto it as an evil.

Over the past 200 years vilifying efficiency gains have not worked at all,
it’s pretty unlikely they’ll happen now. This is not an issue to be concerned
with.

